# I Just Can't Say Enough Bad About This Sander



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review I will avoid this sander.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

So, why five stars if it stinks?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Probably because I didn't click the right buttons?


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol I've never done anything like that ; ) Actually, I had this sander and got rid of it pretty fast too.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

and now that the evidence is gone…....


----------

